# reference book



## swisher (Jul 7, 2001)

My uncle and I are trying to grow a couple of hundred tree's and we wanted to find a good book on the care of trees(RE: winterization, vitamins, pesticides etc.) Is there a good reference book that would be availabe to us with a wide variety of trees and care for them?


----------



## Jen (Jul 7, 2001)

*Tree Nursery Book*

A very good text I used in school - 
Practical Woody Plant Propagation for Nursery Growers, by Bruce MacDonald , Published by Timber Press, ISBN 0-88192-062-2

It covers everything from your basic techniques, in the nursery, facilities needed, fertilization, disease prevention and control , and which to use on the specific varieties of trees, I could go on and on.

I would also look up Nursery Management texts, and any text you can find dealing with the specific variety(s) of tree you are looking into. (It would be easier to grow numerous varieties that all had the same requirements for light, water, soil, fertilization etc.)(That's if you are intending on selling these trees after they are grown - if it's more for forestry I apologize)

Jen


----------

